# Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!



## Passion11 (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine Frage zur Verwendung von Keulenschnur beim Brandungsangeln, da ich diese bisher noch nicht benutzt habe. Es gibt diese ja zumeist in 220 m Länge und in verschiedenen Stärken und es wird gesagt, dass die ersten 20 m dicker sind und sie sich dann verjüngt. Dabei verstehe ich zwei Dinge nicht: 
1. Eigentlich müsste sie doch auf den letzten 20 m dicker sein, sonst spule ich die "Schlagschnur" ja ganz nach unten?? Oder ist die Schnur umgekehrt aufgespult, sodass die "Schlagschnur" erst am Ende kommt?
2. Wie kann ich das angesichts der 220 m Länge am besten abschätzen, was ich für eine Schnurstärke nehme? Meine Rolle fasst 230 m 35 er Schnur. Ich hab die Schnur in 0,30-0,57 mm und 0,37-0,57 mm gesehen. Würde davon eine passen? Ich frag mich, ob das dann genauso auskommt, dass mit Ende der Schlagschnur meine Rolle voll ist. Das wäre ja ein Wunder.

Viele Grüße!!!


----------



## Boedchen (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*

Also wenn du es schaft auf eine neue rolle Punkt genau die Schnur aufzuspulen darfste dich Stolzen Hauptes Meister nennen 
Im Nomalfall wird die Schnur aufgespult und dann Unterfüttert bis es passt. Sowas mach am meisten Sinn beim Fachmann. Danach brauchst du die Schnüre ja nur wechseln und das Backing beibehalten.
Hoffe ich habs halbwegs erklären können 

PS: Bin nu warlich kein experte, hoffe aber ich durfte antworten


----------



## Passion11 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*

Achso, ok. Klar können auch Nicht-Experten antworten . Und wie ist die dann aufgespult. Die 20 m der stärkeren Schnur (Schlagschnur) kommen dann aber erst am Ende, oder?


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*



Passion11 schrieb:


> Achso, ok. Klar können auch Nicht-Experten antworten . Und wie ist die dann aufgespult. Die 20 m der stärkeren Schnur (Schlagschnur) kommen dann aber erst am Ende, oder?


 

Die Keule (das konische Teil) ist das oberste auf der Spule,
würde ja sonst auch keinen Sinn ergeben.:m
Andere Möglichkeit wäre:
Spule deine Rolle fast voll mit Schnurstärke deiner Wahl, und
kaufe dir ein paar 20m lange Keulen, die du dann anknotest.
Auch nur ein Rat von einem nicht Experten.


----------



## degl (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*

So wie du deine Spule beschreibst, könnte es tatsächlich passen..........wenn, ja wenn denn die Hersteller sich an ihre Angaben halten würden..........aber über die Toleranzen bei Schnüren, wurde hier schon viel geschrieben.

Erfahrene Brandler, die ihre Spulen kennen, wissen in etwa, wieviel sie unterfüttern müssen und wechseln dann bei bedarf nur die Keulenschnur, die natürlich erst 200m dünn ist und sich dann auf 20m verdickt.

Und die erwähnten "Tapertips" sind ne echte Alternative.......wenn einen der unweigerliche Knoten nicht stört.
Der ist aber auf alle Fälle kleiner, als der, wenn man 6-8m.... 0,60er direkt vorknotet.

gruß degl


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*

einmal hatte ich diese schnur  bis jetzt auch drauf,aber bei einem schweren hänger ist"wie solls auch anders sein", die keule abgerissen...
hab 6 rollen für die brandung, 5x durchgehend geflecht und 1x 40er mono ohne keule#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> einmal hatte ich diese schnur bis jetzt auch drauf,aber* bei einem schweren hänger ist"wie solls auch anders sein", die keule abgerissen...*
> hab 6 rollen für die brandung, 5x durchgehend geflecht und 1x 40er mono ohne keule#h


 

Neue anknoten, und gut is.


----------



## captain-sparrow (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*

Zitat von degl:
"die natürlich erst 200m dünn ist und sich dann auf 20m verdickt."|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

dann möchte ich mal die Rute dazu sehen

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Franky (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*

Bei so'ner Keule fällste ja auch immer vorn über... |rolleyes

Bin auch kein Experte auf dem Gebiet, aber mit Keulenschnüren (auch die 20 m Dinger) nie wirklich "gut" ausgekommen. Die 6 - 7 m Schlagschnur von dran in 0,70 mm war immer die bessere Lösung für mich!


----------



## de Lumb (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*

Bei meinen Anfängen im Brandungsangeln habe ich auch Keulenschnüre benutzt und bin davon schnell wieder abgekommen. Meistens sind die 20 m Keule von der Schnurqualität her viel zu steif. Seit Jahren hat sich bei mir folgendes bewährt. Einmal 12 ver Geflochtene durchgehend bis zum Vorfach. Zum Anderen 28 ger Monofil mit 8 m 15 ner Geflochtene als Schlagschnur.
Bis dene
de Lumb


----------



## Boedchen (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*



de Lumb schrieb:


> .... Zum Anderen 28 ger Monofil mit 8 m 15 ner Geflochtene als Schlagschnur.
> Bis dene
> de Lumb



BITTE nehmt KEINE 0,15, da möchte ich nicht in der Nähe stehen.
Bitte wehnigstens 0,25 , bei geübten min. 0.3

Die Taperkeulen sind sicherlich von Hersteller zu hersteller verschieden, ich pers. nehme sie und bin damit zufrieden.
Habe allerdings 0,33 auf 80


----------



## de Lumb (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*

Es wundert mich, daß in der Brandung so grob geangelt wird. Eine 30 ger Geflochtene mit mehr als 20 kg Tragkraft damit kannst Du in Norwegen ein Boot mit ankern. Mal ehrlich: hat schon jemand die Schlagschnur beim Beschleunigen zum Reißen gebracht? Meistens verabschiedet sich die Montour aus zwei Gründen: der Verbindungsknoten taugte nicht, bzw. der Rollenbügel fällt zu. 
Gruß de Lumb


----------



## Marc R. (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*

Moinmoin,

also wie man eine 28er Mono oder 15er Geflochtene als Schlagschnur empfehlen kann, ist auch mir ein Rätsel. Ein einigermaßen geübter Werfer würde sie sofort beim Wurf durchreißen. Ich verstehe auch nicht ganz, was das mit grobem Fischen zu tun hat. Ist eine Frage der Sicherheit. 
Eine sich durchgehend auf 220m verjüngende Schnur würde ich nicht empfehlen. Ein Abriss oder eine Perrücke und du kannst die ganze Schnur wegschmeißen.
Also entweder mindestens eine 60er Mono an eine herkömmliche Mono/Geflochtene anknoten oder Taper Tips, z.B. von Dega oder Shimano, benutzen. Der Vorteil der Taper Tips liegt auf der Hand. Der Knoten ist deutlich kleiner, läuft leichter durch die (leider meistens verbauten Lowrider) Ringe und ist nach meiner Erfahrung, zumindest beim Albrightknoten von 12er/15er Geflecht auf 28er Mono Taper Tip deutlich haltbarer/fester.


----------



## de Lumb (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*

Mich wundert nur, was ich mit einer mindestens 60 ger Schlagschnur soll, wenn das Brandungssystem nur eine 50 ger Hauptschnur hat und das Blei hängt bekanntlich am Ende. In diesem Thema geht es auch um Keulenschnüre, die ich mal zu Beginn des Brandungsangeln vor über 20 Jahren genutzt habe. Meine Erfahrung: die waren einfach zu steif. Mit meiner Schnur - Schlagschnurkombination habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht und werde auch dabei bleiben. Mein Motto: so fein wie möglich, so stabil wie nötig.
Gruß de Lumb


----------



## Franky (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*



de Lumb schrieb:


> Mich wundert nur, was ich mit einer mindestens 60 ger Schlagschnur soll, wenn das Brandungssystem nur eine 50 ger Hauptschnur hat und das Blei hängt bekanntlich am Ende. In diesem Thema geht es auch um Keulenschnüre, die ich mal zu Beginn des Brandungsangeln vor über 20 Jahren genutzt habe. Meine Erfahrung: die waren einfach zu steif. Mit meiner Schnur - Schlagschnurkombination habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht und werde auch dabei bleiben. Mein Motto: so fein wie möglich, so stabil wie nötig.
> Gruß de Lumb


Hmm - ich habe meine Systeme alle selbst geknpüft. Dafür habe ich dann durchgehend die gleiche Schnurstärke genommen, wie meine Schlagschnur... Die Mundschnüre sind dann allerdings wesentlich dünner (max. 0,4 mm, Standard 0,35 mm Stroft ABR)


----------



## degl (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*



Boedchen schrieb:


> BITTE nehmt KEINE 0,15, da möchte ich nicht in der Nähe stehen.
> Bitte wehnigstens 0,25 , bei geübten min. 0.3
> 
> Die Taperkeulen sind sicherlich von Hersteller zu hersteller verschieden, ich pers. nehme sie und bin damit zufrieden.
> Habe allerdings 0,33 auf 80



Bodo .........
sach mir mal den Hersteller..........finde nur welche bis 0,60

gruß degl


----------



## mb243 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*



Passion11 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte eine Frage zur Verwendung von Keulenschnur beim Brandungsangeln, ......
> 
> ...



War das so einigermaßen verständlich!?!?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Wiederanfänger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*

Hallo degl,

der Jan hat von Daiwas welche von 0,37 auf 0,8 im Angebot.

Die wollte ich auch mal testen.

http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/sh...slMEg0cLeHR4x6&shop_param=cid=23&aid=220.001&

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## degl (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo degl,
> 
> der Jan hat von Daiwas welche von 0,37 auf 0,8 im Angebot.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Link.......hab ich bei meinem Einkauf wohl echt überlesen#h

gruß degl


----------



## Windelwilli (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Die Taperkeulen sind sicherlich von Hersteller zu hersteller verschieden, ich pers. nehme sie und bin damit zufrieden.
> *Habe allerdings 0,33 auf 80*


 
Springt dir die 80er dabei nicht von der Spule?
Ich habe das Problem bei mir schon bei der 60er Keule.
Sobald der Zug auf der Schnur weg ist, springen mir die ersten 5 Wicklungen in hohem Bogen von der Spule.
Find ich echt nervig....
Oder gibt es da einen Trick?


Gruß, Andreas #h


----------



## kickman223 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*

Brauch ich als Urlaubsangler, überhaupt eine Schlagschnur. Wenn ich min. ein 0,25 geflochtene drauf habe?


----------



## Duke Nukem (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*

Nein, brauchst Du nicht, 0,25 sollte reichen.
Wenn's doch nicht reicht, kannst Du mit dem Bleigewicht etwas runtergehen und wenn nötig Krallenblei nehmen.


Andreas


----------



## kickman223 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*

Habe auf meinen Brandungsrollen 0,25 bzw 0,30 geflochtene. Mit max 125 g Sargblei.


----------



## Duke Nukem (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*



kickman223 schrieb:


> ...max 125 g Sargblei.



Kein Thema, das hält. Ich war von 200g ausgegangen.


Andreas


----------



## lumppumper70 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*

Ob man nun mit einer Keulenschnur fischt oder nicht, ist sicherlich "geschmackssache".Fakt ist, das man die Hauptschnur nicht zu dick wählen sollte.Mono ca.0,28-0,30 sind meiner Meinung nach ok.Durch den recht spitzen Winkel,der entsteht,wenn man vom Strand aus auswirft, könnte die Hautschnur am Boden "schleifen" und reissen.deswegen macht eine Schlagschnur von ca.0,60 sinn,erstens schont sie den Zeigefinger beim Wurf,zweitens ist sie dem Abrieb am Meeresgrund eher gewachsen.man wähle mindestens so viel Schlagschnur, das man Wurfbereit voll durchziehen kann,die Energie Abgebaut wird,und dann erst der Knoten duch die Ringe kommt,also ca. 9-12m.Da eine Keulenschnur recht teuer ist und Abrisse beim Grundangeln vorpogrammiert sind, kann man auch gleich knoten,der Albright is da ne gute Wahl.Taper tips sind ca. 15m lang und zu empfehlen.


----------



## isfischer (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*

ööhm 
ist es so schwierig mit 5-6 umdrehungen nen shock leader drauf zu spuhlen?
kann man doch locker am ende drauf ziehen 

versteht mich bitte nicht falsch ich wundere mich nur über den aufwand, der betrieben wird, man sagt 3 bis 6 rutenlaengen shock leader drauf, einfach und effektiv


----------



## angelnmike (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*



isfischer schrieb:


> ööhm
> ist es so schwierig mit 5-6 umdrehungen nen shock leader drauf zu spuhlen?
> kann man doch locker am ende drauf ziehen
> 
> versteht mich bitte nicht falsch ich wundere mich nur über den aufwand, der betrieben wird, man sagt 3 bis 6 rutenlaengen shock leader drauf, einfach und effektiv



Hahaha,ich lach mich tot,wie man eine so einfache frage beantworten kann,aber hier wird das mal wieder totgelabbert.Nehm doch einfach ne 0,35er Hauptschnur und ne konisch zulaufende Sclagschnur und gut iss.:m


----------



## isfischer (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Keulenschnur-Experte gesucht=)!!!*



angelnmike schrieb:


> Hahaha,ich lach mich tot,wie man eine so einfache frage beantworten kann,aber hier wird das mal wieder totgelabbert.Nehm doch einfach ne 0,35er Hauptschnur und ne konisch zulaufende Sclagschnur und gut iss.:m



ayaa weist doch, wieso einfach wenn es auch kompliziert geht?!#q

noch einfacher.... der shockleader sollte 3 mal so stark sein als die hauptleine, und durch nen doppelten blutknoten kann man easy ne geflochte auf ne mono knoten, aber um die absolute sicherheit zu haben, das einem das blei nicht unkontrolliert durch die gegend fliegt oder im schlimmsten falle abreisst und jemanden verletzt, ganz simpel ne 50kg besser noch ne 60kg leine als shockleader nutzen, da ja nur die ersten 5 bis 6 umdrehungen von entscheidender wichtigkeit ist, ok der eine handhabt es so der andere so, ich nutze die oben beschriebene und fahre mit dieser methode die letzten 10 jahre sicher, seit dem ich in der brandung und den felsen auf island fisch, bis her toi toi toi sind alle knochen heil geblieben#6 man sollte aber vor jedem wurf die leine kontrolieren, das die geflochtene noch heil ist, sonst.... naja das könnt ihr euch selbst ausdenken


----------

